# Сравнительные тесты



## Zillya! (17 Май 2012)

Мы провели небольшое исследование. Ислледование проводилось в виде сравнительного теста на 30 разных компьютера с разными операционными системами. Сперва проводился замер времени загрузки компьютера и его общее потребление памяти во время бездействия системы. Затем на каждый из компьютеров устанавливали по очереди продукты разных вендоров и проводили замер времени загрузки компьютера уже с установленным антивирусом и общий объем потребляемой памяти. Получив много результатов – было приянто представить их в виде процентного соотношения изначального состояния компьютера и после установки антивируса. 








С приведенной таблици отчетливо видно, что вне зависимости от конкретного продукта время загрузки системы серъезно увеличивается. Это зачастую обсуловлено активизацией антивирусной программы до полной загрузки операционной системы. В некоторых случаях программа начинает сканировать компьютер на наличие вредоносных программ еще до конца загрузки опреционной системы, а соответственно и самих вирусов.

На следующей таблице Вы можете увидить изменения в потреблении оперативной памяти компьютером до и после установки антивирусных продуктов разных вендоров.







Отсюда можно увидеть отсутствие прямой связи времени загрузки ОС и потребления памяти в фоновом режиме. При сравнении продуктов Zillya! с продуктами других антивирусных компаний – отчетливо видно, что потребление памяти велико у всех антивирусных программ. Диспетчер задач не дает 100% уверенности в корректном отображении, выделенной на процесс, памяти, особенно если выключено отображение виртуальной памяти.

Как следствие данного исследования – команда разработчиков взяла на себя обязательство оптимизировать потребление памяти на компьютерах пользователей. На момент публикации теста - ядро уже обновлено, время загрузки системы увеличено на 21% но потребление памяти сокращено на 48%. Обновленные вресии Вы можете скачать с официального сайта.

Мы так же будем очень рады наблюдать сравнительные тесты, с участием наших продуктов, в этой теме.

Единственная просьба подробно описывать суть теста, а не только публиковать результаты.


----------



## Zillya! (19 Июн 2012)

Думаю все прекрасно помнят сравнительный тест, который мы проводили всей командой, на потребление памяти и увеличение времени загрузки ОС при установке разных антивирусных продуктов. Так же сразу после публикации сего теста вышло обновление антивирусного ядра, которое серьезно уменьшило потребление системных ресурсов, но немного увеличило время загрузки ОС.

Сегодня был проведен тот же тест, только уже не на 30 реальных машинах, а на 5ти виртуальных. Было взято 5 систем без антивирусных продуктов , замерено время их загрузки и потребление памяти в период бездействия системы. В дальнейшем на все эти системы ставились одинаковые продукты в одинаковой последовательности и проводились те же замеры. Результаты будут представлены в виде процента, на который повышается тот или иной показатель, с установкой антивирусного продукта.

Начнем с показатели времени загрузки ОС: 







С таблици можно отчетливо увидеть, что продукт Zillya! Internet Secutiry действительно серьезно увеличивает время загрузки операционной системы, что сравнимо разве что с продуктами Avast. Другие антивирусные продукты пока что выигрывают в данном сравнении.
Но основным направлением обновления, как уже известно, было существенное уменьшение потребления памяти во время бездействия системы. 

Вот отчет теста по производительности:







Из результатов теста отчетливо видно , потребление памяти Zillya! Internet Secutiry экономнее нежели у других популярных антивирусных решений. Отныне мы действительно экономно используем ресурсы компьютера. Теперь наши пользователи могут устанавливать продукты Zillya! даже на компьютеры с небольшими системными ресурсами. 

В ближайшее время разработчики обещают так же уменьшить время загрузки наших продуктов приблизительно на 25 - 30%. При чем это никак не повлияет на потребление памяти в каком-либо состоянии.


----------



## Ботан (16 Июл 2013)

*Moderatorium*

Эта тема была перенесена из раздела Официальный форум разработчиков Zillya!.

Перенес: akoK


----------

